# Firmware Build 2018.18.13 6a8a06e (5/25/18)



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Firmware Build 2018.18.13 6a8a06e (5/25/18)

Installed on Model 3 this AM.

Maybe this is the braking revision that Elon promised was coming?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> Firmware Build 2018.18.13 6a8a06e (5/25/18)
> 
> Installed on Model 3 this AM.
> 
> Maybe this is the braking revision that Elon promised was coming?


That would be really fast if it included the braking fix!


----------



## reallove (Sep 21, 2017)

Plus, the braking fix will definitely be part of a major release number, not a minor one (2018.XX.XX instead of 2018.18.XX).


----------



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

What’s included in this update?


----------



## RandyS (Apr 6, 2016)

I got the update this afternoon, but I don't see anything different about it. Must be under the hood stuff...


----------



## turbo2pointo (Apr 30, 2018)

May be it brings back the fast accelerat. Finger crossed.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

reallove said:


> Plus, the braking fix will definitely be part of a major release number, not a minor one (2018.XX.XX instead of 2018.18.XX).


I thought the releases were now numbered year.week.release...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

John said:


> I thought the releases were now numbered year.week.release...


They are


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I got this one fast having just gotten 18.3.

Let's see...


----------



## mikestra (Apr 7, 2018)

Hopefully it's a fix for the backup camera going out. My service center told me that was fixed in the first 18.3 update, but my backup camera problems still persist. Installing update now and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

I noticed after this update that when I got into my car there were icons for the steering wheel and side mirrors under my name. I presume it lets you make adjustments right then but it went away before I could touch the icons.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

Any new release notes? I have the update available but I might need to drive in the next 45 minutes. 

Turbo, What was the comment about the fast accelerate? Someone said the same thing on the Tesla forum. The only slow accelerate I noticed was Chill, but you have to specifically select it from what I have seen.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

As posted elsewhere, there's nothing new in the release notes. Just an update, uneventful. Everything seems to work exactly as before.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Yep that's what I noticed also nothing I tweeted the man himself though do you have a screenshot of the mirrors? @Maynerd ?


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

relidtm said:


> Yep that's what I noticed also nothing I tweeted the man himself though do you have a screenshot of the mirrors? @Maynerd ?


My wife has the car tonight (grumble) so I cannot take a picture at the moment but here's a picture from reddit.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Ahh Sweet i haven't checked that yet but this seems to be one of the five things consumer reports cared about .


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> Ahh Sweet i haven't checked that yet but this seems to be one of the five things consumer reports cared about .


Wait what was the issue with the mirrors? I only saw a concern with the brakes...


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Wow a video you haven't watched ? Haha
Yea mirror adjustments were burried in menus
Braking
The key not working 100
Shocks/suspension

There was something else also .


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> Wow a video you haven't watched ? Haha
> Yea mirror adjustments were burried in menus
> Breaking
> The key not working 100
> ...


I just went back through and read ---

Braking
"Controls"
Wind Noise
Suspension
Key

Of which apparently wind noise and suspension was fixed after the CR test car

Controls have continually gotten better. I guess that's a strange one. I set my seat and mirrors on day 1 and then never moved them again 

Braking is either improved in this update or we're going to see another one within a few days.

Key -- I wouldn't trade my iPhone for a traditional key personally but tracking the issues if I had an Android phone I would be likely to consider it.

Progress is cool though!!


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Yea I don't do micro adjustments I did with the seat at first because I was so used to driving with a dash .since I got it right though nope no need .


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Also I need to proof read when typing on my phone woopsie..


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Maynerd said:


> My wife has the car tonight (grumble) so I cannot take a picture at the moment but here's a picture from reddit.


I don't see that. Only difference my car was in P in the garage. Will double check tomorrow when in D.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I just went back through and read ---
> 
> Braking
> "Controls"
> ...


I agree with everything you said except I have an Android and I wouldn't trade it as the key for any other option. It works great for me. I know others have had problems but I get the feeling it's mainly an issue on the older phones. I'm only two weeks into owning the car and feel totally comfortable with using the phone as my only key.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike Land said:


> I agree with everything you said except I have an Android and I wouldn't trade it as the key for any other option. It works great for me. I know others have had problems but I get the feeling it's mainly an issue on the older phones. I'm only two weeks into owning the car and feel totally comfortable with using the phone as my only key.


That's good to hear!!


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

My audio freaked out after this update but a reboot fixed it. Didn't get to drive it but if it's the brake fix you'd think Elon would tweet it.


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

Lost my favorite stations artwork again after the update


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

Point 3 said:


> Lost my favorite stations artwork again after the update


I keep hoping this won't happen since mine just finally came back!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Maynerd said:


> My wife has the car tonight (grumble) so I cannot take a picture at the moment but here's a picture from reddit.


I got the update. I saw this once on the EASY ENTRY but it went away fast and could not get it reappear there on my profile. Other than that I don't see a difference. I still have greys instead of greens and blues on my maps


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Maynerd said:


> My wife has the car tonight (grumble) so I cannot take a picture at the moment but here's a picture from reddit.


So after watching this video.....




I was able to see the pop up for the adjustments. but it was just after I got in and the car switched to my profile. IT was quick too, so I couldn't select it or get a picture yet. Moving into gear didn't work for me like he shows in the video tho. Guess I will have to play with it when it gets light out


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

So I couldn't help myself and I took her for a test. I can only get the adjustment to come up when I first get in and it switches to my profile. And you have to be quick about selecting it. After that nothing. Not when changing gears as he shows in the video or by pressing my name at the top


----------



## sdmodel3 (Dec 16, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> I got the update. I saw this once on the EASY ENTRY but it went away fast and could not get it reappear there on my profile. Other than that I don't see a difference. I still have greys instead of greens and blues on my maps
> 
> View attachment 9263
> View attachment 9264


i have all grays, too, in this update and thenlast one.


----------



## Bob Hinden (Jul 30, 2017)

I received the update last night. As others have noted, nothing new was listed in the release notes. I will be using the car later today, will report if I see anything new.

Is it too much to ask for Tesla to put some information in each update regarding what changed?


----------



## sdmodel3 (Dec 16, 2017)

Here is what I’ve noticed fixed in this update so far:
Backup cameras issue where it’s no longer all blacked out. 
Phone/opens doors and trunks delay fixed/better


----------



## mikestra (Apr 7, 2018)

sdmodel3 said:


> Here is what I've noticed fixed in this update so far:
> Backup cameras issue where it's no longer all blacked out.
> Phone/opens doors and trunks delay fixed/better


I'm still experiencing the blacked out backup camera after this update.


----------



## BayAreaModel3Owner (Sep 19, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> So I couldn't help myself and I took her for a test. I can only get the adjustment to come up when I first get in and it switches to my profile. And you have to be quick about selecting it. After that nothing. Not when changing gears as he shows in the video or by pressing my name at the top


So your profile switches automatically depending on which phone is used to access your Model 3? Ours doesn't, I wonder if we need to change a setting, but I am not sure where. Whenever my wife or I get into the car the last used profile is still there, we have to manually change profile if needed. Not a big problem, but automatically changing profiles makes more sense.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

BayAreaModel3Owner said:


> Whenever my wife or I get into the car the last used profile is still there, we have to manually change profile if needed. Not a big problem, but automatically changing profiles makes more sense.


if both of your phones are recognized, it will go with the last used profile. does it not change profiles if there is only one phone present? and does each phone only have a single profile associated with it?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> if both of your phones are recognized, it will go with the last used profile. does it not change profiles if there is only one phone present? and does each phone only have a single profile associated with it?


As far as I know the drivers profiles are not tied to a phone. I believe these are 2 separate things as the car will have the last driver profile regardless of what phone unlocks the car. Maybe a future firmware update can tie these together but for now you must select what driver profile you want from the screen.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

Got the update this morning. I'm not seeing the shortcuts some others have seen to the mirror settings.

I did take Blanche out for a ride after the update and I drove on Autopilot for a bit, on 2 lane roads. It might be my imagination, but I thought that the steering was slightly smoother than before. I noticed it when driving on a 2 lane road when the lines shifted to create a turning lane in the center, it seemed that the steering waited just a bit longer before turning, which made it feel smoother. Before, it seemed that the steering reacted immediately when the lines shifted, to keep the car in the exact center of the lane. Now the slight delay means that the car gets a little closer to the left side of the lane before initiating the turn and bringing the vehicle back to the center. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Maynerd said:


> My wife has the car tonight (grumble) so I cannot take a picture at the moment but here's a picture from reddit.


Is this not just an indicator that the profile is being switched to and that the mirrors and steering wheel are being adjusted? I see a "STOP" label which suggests to me that the only purpose for this to show up is in case the adjustment needs to be halted to prevent damage or injury.

I'd expect a seat to show in there too if it were moving as well. *shrug*


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

The quick adjustments for mirror and steering wheel show up if you adjust your seat in any way.


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

That's because it only appears when the seat position is changed. It doesn't matter if it's Easy Entry or when you adjust the seat manually.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

BayAreaModel3Owner said:


> So your profile switches automatically depending on which phone is used to access your Model 3? Ours doesn't, I wonder if we need to change a setting, but I am not sure where. Whenever my wife or I get into the car the last used profile is still there, we have to manually change profile if needed. Not a big problem, but automatically changing profiles makes more sense.


I only have EASY ENTRY and My Profile set up. 
When I get in and push the brake, the Easy Entry switches to my Profile and shows the mirror and wheel adjustments. I have to be quick to select or it will disappear. 
The video I posted above shows it available when gear are switched. That doesn't work on mine. 
It would be cool if you touch the displayed profile and it showed the shortcut to the mirror and wheel adjustments


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> I only have EASY ENTRY and My Profile set up.
> When I get in and push the brake, the Easy Entry switches to my Profile and shows the mirror and wheel adjustments. I have to be quick to select or it will disappear.
> The video I posted above shows it available when gear are switched. That doesn't work on mine.
> It would be cool if you touch the displayed profile and it showed the shortcut to the mirror and wheel adjustments


Any movement on the seat should also bring it up


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Any movement on the seat should also bring it up


But if I don't want to move the seat and just the mirrors, it is useless


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> But if I don't want to move thr seat and just the mirrors, it is useless


I was torn between "Agree" and "Winner"


----------



## tim-sutherland (Apr 8, 2018)

Maybe just bump the lumbar support slightly? It moves really slowly and I could probably find several positions that would be just as comfortable.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Has anyone tested their brakes yet? My car hasn't moved today 

This could (should) be it!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000547643540606976


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Has anyone tested their brakes yet? My car hasn't moved today
> 
> This could (should) be it!
> 
> ...


Hopefully this is one of the features that you never need to test. Successive emergency braking is not commonly done and also not good for brake longevity.

Elon must have been referring to 2018.18.13. It started rolling out yesterday and immediately went fleetwide. Almost 100% of the Model 3s registered on TeslaFi have gotten the update. The only other update I've seen in the past year with this much distribution was the Santa update and that took a whole week.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

I've noticed the windshield wipers wipe more frequently in the auto-mode now since this update. They are just about perfect (to me) now.


----------



## mtdoak (Aug 1, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Has anyone tested their brakes yet? My car hasn't moved today
> 
> This could (should) be it!
> 
> ...


Man, your brakes are so good they took the stopping distance to 0!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

So in regards to the SLOWING DOWN with this update. I have felt that the acceleration has slowed after the new update. So today I did a little test. Very Scientific mind you, but I got it as close as I could with traffic and used my editing software to get the time from when I mashed it to it clicked over to 60mph. Results 2 => 60 mph in 5.67 seconds.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

I have a G-Tech, one of those little precision accelerometers and GPS units. Emily and I will go out and see what we get 0-60 and 60-0 mph times tomorrow maybe. Max did a 300 mile trip today with the new update. Other than having 4 people in the car, and with A/C on the whole time, he performed "nominally" near as I could tell.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> I got the update. I saw this once on the EASY ENTRY but it went away fast and could not get it reappear there on my profile. Other than that I don't see a difference. I still have greys instead of greens and blues on my maps
> 
> View attachment 9263
> View attachment 9264


So service called me today about the Maps. They said it was supposed to be grey with the software update
Can I get a show of hands of who has 18.13 and their maps have blue lakes and green parks?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> So service called me today about the Maps. They said it was supposed to be grey with the software update
> Can I get a show of hands of who has 18.13 and their maps have blue lakes and green parks?


Me!

Disclaimer, I use satellite view


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> So service called me today about the Maps. They said it was supposed to be grey with the software update
> Can I get a show of hands of who has 18.13 and their maps have blue lakes and green parks?


Here is mine...very blahhh looking...all greyed out...me no like! Bob Woodruff Park has a little lake in it.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Me!
> 
> Disclaimer, I use satellite view


Yeah, my satellite view is good. But I prefer to Navigate with the regular maps.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Yeah, my satellite view is good. But I prefer to Navigate with the regular maps.


I've found that the satellite view is really helpful when you go somewhere you don't know as you can look for landmarks a little better. Now I've just grown accustomed to always leaving it in view.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

I use satellite view, but I'll check out normal mode tomorrow.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Yea I'm not a fan of normal after I don't see lakes and greenery as clearly I went to satellite now. I get it though I'm sure it draws faster being grey.


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

I had autopilot on over the weekend and a car did a three lane change right in front of the car in front of me. He braked and it seemed to me the Model 3 braking was much more aggressive than before. It slowed way down (brake pedal engaged) and had to accelerate fast to get back to highway speed.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

OneSixtyToOne said:


> I had autopilot on over the weekend and a car did a three lane change right in front of the car in front of me. He braked and it seemed to me the Model 3 braking was much more aggressive than before. It slowed way down (brake pedal engaged) and had to accelerate fast to get back to highway speed.


I've had a couple of experiences with the 2018.18.13 update where the EAP braking was more aggressive than I or most people would have done. And then it seemed that there was a slight delay in accelerating back to the set speed. Did it seem that way to you, or was it just about the same thing you would have done if you were in control?


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

verygooddog said:


> I've had a couple of experiences with the 2018.18.13 update where the EAP braking was more aggressive than I or most people would have done. And then it seemed that there was a slight delay in accelerating back to the set speed. Did it seem that way to you, or was it just about the same thing you would have done if you were in control?


I concur. It seemed to brake way too much for the situation. I guess the have dialed up the caution attribute.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

slasher016 said:


> I've noticed the windshield wipers wipe more frequently in the auto-mode now since this update. They are just about perfect (to me) now.


Mine seem more responsive in auto mode but still chatter across the windshield like they've always done.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

OneSixtyToOne said:


> I concur. It seemed to brake way too much for the situation. I guess the have dialed up the caution attribute.


Hopefully this will avoid some accidents, unless you get rear ended due to excessive braking and delayed acceleration!


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

One other thing I'm noticing about 2018.18.13 is reduced vampire drain. I used to see between 6 and10 miles lost in 24 hours. Today is the first time I've been able to monitor the drain with the new update and Blanche has lost only 2 miles in 20 hours.


----------



## UTexas98 (Aug 1, 2017)

Wow, that was high. Were you using any 3rd party apps to pull data?



verygooddog said:


> One other thing I'm noticing about 2018.18.13 is reduced vampire drain. I used to see between 6 and10 miles lost in 24 hours. Today is the first time I've been able to monitor the drain with the new update and Blanche has lost only 2 miles in 20 hours.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

UTexas98 said:


> Wow, that was high. Were you using any 3rd party apps to pull data?


Nope, no 3rd party apps. With previous firmware builds, it's been all over the map. Hoping that 2018.18.13 and future updated will be more stable and consume less when parked and unplugged.


----------



## PQ3 (May 23, 2017)

My experience with 2018.18.13 is just the opposite. I had never seen more than 2 miles lost overnight. Last night, I saw 7 miles lost overnight. No new apps or checking more often and the cabin heat protection did not need to cool off my car from a cool night in the garage.

This update also didn't fix my black rear camera issue that was introduced in 2018.18.3, which I'd never seen before that. Hmmm...do I need to do a 2 button reset after I get a firmware update? I haven't yet, but maybe I'll try that tonight.



verygooddog said:


> One other thing I'm noticing about 2018.18.13 is reduced vampire drain. I used to see between 6 and10 miles lost in 24 hours. Today is the first time I've been able to monitor the drain with the new update and Blanche has lost only 2 miles in 20 hours.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

3V Pilot said:


> As far as I know the drivers profiles are not tied to a phone. I believe these are 2 separate things as the car will have the last driver profile regardless of what phone unlocks the car. Maybe a future firmware update can tie these together but for now you must select what driver profile you want from the screen.


I disagree. My wife used the car today (see my related post about curb rash) and unlocking with her phone set her profile. The way I noticed is that she had the energy display set to % instead of miles like I do.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

So, I’ve started getting the few seconds of black after shifting into reverse and have noticed issues with unlocking after exiting the car but not really walking away (not a long delay either - almost as if the Bluetooth fails).

I haven’t tried a reboot yet because the backup camera thing is momentary and I still look over my shoulder. The unlocking thing happened just as I’d parked for the night and realized I forgot something; once retrieved, didn’t worry about locking behavior enough to think about rebooting.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

MGallo said:


> I disagree. My wife used the car today (see my related post about curb rash) and unlocking with her phone set her profile. The way I noticed is that she had the energy display set to % instead of miles like I do.


Anybody figure out, yet, how to see the list of saved items per the manual?

I thought it saved percent/range and 12hr/24hr time but didn't restore my choices after altering those for another driver.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

I am gonna play with this today. But I don't think the profiles are l


Quicksilver said:


> Here is mine...very blahhh looking...all greyed out...me no like! Bob Woodruff Park has a little lake in it.
> 
> View attachment 9354


Got a message for customer support last night.....

a quick update: I checked on one of our vehicles and the address or area in TX was grey in map. I will check again on different vehicle and let you know. I have also reached out to the diagnostic support team with the video and timestamps. They will look into the acceleration concern. I will keep you posted once I receive their response. Thank you!

Now, some from Fremont has already called me about it, as mentioned above, to say that it was now the new color scheme, so I don't know why someone else is looking into it but maybe they don't know why it changed


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

skygraff said:


> Anybody figure out, yet, how to see the list of saved items per the manual?
> 
> I thought it saved percent/range and 12hr/24hr time but didn't restore my choices after altering those for another driver.


I can attest to this, my wife has to have miles I was doing %s for a recent road trip I toggled back and forth with this but her's always stayed in miles.
Did you save your profile when you were toggling settings I know there is only a 3-second window to do so, I also noticed that if you toggle something and don't manually save it every time it doesnt actually save those preferences. Alternatively, I believe you can toggle a few things then save it once you are done.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

relidtm said:


> I can attest to this, my wife has to have miles I was doing %s for a recent road trip I toggled back and forth with this but her's always stayed in miles.
> Did you save your profile when you were toggling settings I know there is only a 3-second window to do so, I also noticed that if you toggle something and don't manually save it every time it doesnt actually save those preferences. Alternatively, I believe you can toggle a few things then save it once you are done.


The save button didn't appear when making those changes so I had her make a slight change to her seat so the save button would appear. Saved but didn't seem to lock those options in (or, at least, didn't change them back when changing profiles).

Did you have any luck finding the list of saved items as described in the manual?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

I have never once looked at the manual


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

relidtm said:


> I have never once looked at the manual


When all else fails, read the instructions.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

of course but I haven't had a need to look yet


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

skygraff said:


> The save button didn't appear when making those changes so I had her make a slight change to her seat so the save button would appear. Saved but didn't seem to lock those options in (or, at least, didn't change them back when changing profiles).
> 
> Did you have any luck finding the list of saved items as described in the manual?


It appears that this feature described on page 34 of the Owner's Manual does not actually exist. I just checked. Would be great if it was. I wonder if support would know.

*See What's Saved*
To see what settings are associated with a driver profile, touch the driver profile icon on the touchscreen's status bar.
Then touch *See what's saved*. A popup window lists all the settings that are saved to driver profiles.
*Note:* The settings that are associated with driver profiles may vary depending on the version of software currently installed on your Model 3.

EDIT: Just spoke to support and they confirmed it is not there, but didn't know why not. it was not on their list of upcoming features. Wait? What? What IS on your list of upcoming features, he asks coyly and is surprised to get an answer (probably no surprises for the well informed). No ETAs either.

Upcoming features:

Summon. 
Bug fixes
Calendar
CHADmo support


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

So this interesting thing happened to me on Sunday as well. I was backing up very slowly into a parking space and the car kept switching into park throwing up a message saying that it was doing so to prevent a roll-away or something to that effect. This feature is not listed in the manual in his section. Anybody else encounter this? Support had never heard of it.

Model 3 automatically shifts into Park whenever:
• Model 3 determines that you are exiting the vehicle.
• You connect a charge cable.


----------



## phigment (Apr 9, 2017)

MGallo said:


> So this interesting thing happened to me on Sunday as well. I was backing up very slowly into a parking space and the car kept switching into park throwing up a message saying that it was doing so to prevent a roll-away or something to that effect. This feature is not listed in the manual in his section. Anybody else encounter this? Support had never heard of it.
> 
> Model 3 automatically shifts into Park whenever:
> • Model 3 determines that you are exiting the vehicle.
> • You connect a charge cable.


Were you using the camera or were you twisting your head back to look in the rear window? I recall some people were lifiting their butts off the seat trying to look backwards and the car determined the seat wasn't occupied and switched to park.


----------



## ColoradoModel3 (Jul 28, 2017)

phigment said:


> Were you using the camera or were you twisting your head back to look in the rear window? I recall some people were lifiting their butts off the seat trying to look backwards and the car determined the seat wasn't occupied and switched to park.


If you buckle your seatbelt, I've read that will prevent the car from going into park when you remove weight from the driver's seat.


----------



## tim-sutherland (Apr 8, 2018)

I read some comments on reddit suggesting that the 0-60 times of the latest build 'felt' slower than the previous build. I've been out of town for a few days so I hadn't done the update yet.

So I did a quick and dirty test. Attached my gopro where I could see the screen and stepped on the go pedal, update firmware and repeat in the same flat location.

There's a certain margin of error here, I used the 60 fps setting in the video so you have +/- 1 frame error on each end, up to a total of 1/30th of a second possible error.

That said. I lined up the 2 videos side by side from the first frame where the frame lifts as it starts to move forward. The two runs change mph exactly at the same time, frame for frame until the last 59>60 changeover.

Both timed out about 5.28 seconds. 

So anyone feeling a difference is probably just getting used to the speed. Hah.

If I can find a way to make a gif I can try to upload it.

Tim


----------



## GregRF (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice.

What was your battery State of Charge for the two runs?


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

phigment said:


> Were you using the camera or were you twisting your head back to look in the rear window? I recall some people were lifiting their butts off the seat trying to look backwards and the car determined the seat wasn't occupied and switched to park.


I was more leaning over to look out the right side mirror and looking at the camera. I was making sure I didn't hit a pole next to me. It's entirely possible I was not firmly planted in the seat. It didn't say anything about that. I'll try to recreate it. Maybe you guys can too. I was on flat ground, I just was moving verrrrry slowwwwly, like creeping.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MGallo said:


> It appears that this feature described on page 34 of the Owner's Manual does not actually exist. I just checked. Would be great if it was. I wonder if support would know.
> 
> *See What's Saved*
> To see what settings are associated with a driver profile, touch the driver profile icon on the touchscreen's status bar.
> ...


3.4.0 for Android and iOS dropped today and it doesn't look like either have Summon. I can't wait!!


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 3.4.0 for Android and iOS dropped today and it doesn't look like either have Summon. I can't wait!!


Please don't hold your breath.

I learned in med school that breathing oxygen helps humans live.

Elon has been teasing summon since at least 2016.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

MGallo said:


> I disagree. My wife used the car today (see my related post about curb rash) and unlocking with her phone set her profile. The way I noticed is that she had the energy display set to % instead of miles like I do.


Oh that's good to know, I don't share the car with anyone so I really can't test this out. I was just going off of everything I've read, very cool though if profiles adjust based on what phone unlocks the car.


----------



## sdmodel3 (Dec 16, 2017)

mikestra said:


> I'm still experiencing the blacked out backup camera after this update.


The black on the back up did come back...


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

MGallo said:


> So this interesting thing happened to me on Sunday as well. I was backing up very slowly into a parking space and the car kept switching into park throwing up a message saying that it was doing so to prevent a roll-away or something to that effect. This feature is not listed in the manual in his section. Anybody else encounter this? Support had never heard of it.
> 
> Model 3 automatically shifts into Park whenever:
> • Model 3 determines that you are exiting the vehicle.
> • You connect a charge cable.


That happened to me a couple times when I first got the car as I was backing out of the garage. I called Tesla and she was trying to determine if the seat sensor saw I was sitting there. So did you possibly shift your weight in the seat?
The issue went away on its own and hasn't happened to me again.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

tim-sutherland said:


> I read some comments on reddit suggesting that the 0-60 times of the latest build 'felt' slower than the previous build. I've been out of town for a few days so I hadn't done the update yet.
> 
> So I did a quick and dirty test. Attached my gopro where I could see the screen and stepped on the go pedal, update firmware and repeat in the same flat location.
> 
> ...


I have been experiencing that. I sent Tesla the video and they said they are looking at it. Mine was 2=>60 mph and took 5.67 seconds


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

So on the maps and acceleration front, I just got another email update from Tesla.....

When you open the maps and enter the address, please click on the "small globe" icon on left side of the maps. That should change the view from grey to green. I am not sure if you have already done so. Let me know if that works. 
Also, the acceleration issue is still under investigation. I do not have any ETA on the fix at this point but we are aware and engineering team is investigating the same. I really appreciate you reaching out to us with this feedback. 
Let me know if you have any questions/concerns. 

I’ll let y’all know if that helps the maps issue


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> So on the maps and acceleration front, I just got another email update from Tesla.....
> 
> When you open the maps and enter the address, please click on the "small globe" icon on left side of the maps. That should change the view from grey to green. I am not sure if you have already done so. Let me know if that works.
> Also, the acceleration issue is still under investigation. I do not have any ETA on the fix at this point but we are aware and engineering team is investigating the same. I really appreciate you reaching out to us with this feedback.
> ...


Yeah. Just as I thought. That is the satalite view button. But had to check if I was missing something. They are confused on the issue


----------



## Coeus (Apr 15, 2018)

TesLou said:


> Mine seem more responsive in auto mode but still chatter across the windshield like they've always done.


Mine didn't used to chatter in auto but started with 2018.18.3. It's... annoying.


----------



## tim-sutherland (Apr 8, 2018)

GregRF said:


> Nice.
> 
> What was your battery State of Charge for the two runs?


Probably around 75% or so, I just drove a little after charging to 80%.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

tim-sutherland said:


> Probably around 75% or so, I just drove a little after charging to 80%.


Good videos, but most people think 18.3 broke the acceleration, not 18.13. So I think this more or less proves (if it was broken) that 18.13 didn't fix it.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

I've been having an issue with the 'auto lane change' function switching off. It's happened twice on the road trip I'm currently on from FL to Baltimore. It seems to happen after I stop and exit the car. I'm not sure, but it might also be happening after Supercharging. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

There was another autopilot incident on this trip from FL to Baltimore. We were on I95 in SC. There was a light rain and we were in the right lane, with no vehicles in front of us. We were approaching an overpass, with EAP set at 72 mph when, for no apparent reason, Blanche did a sudden, hard braking, reducing the speed from 72 to about 50. At that point, AP stopped braking and accelerated back to 72. Luckily, there was no traffic behind us.

There was a sheen on the road and as we approached the overpass I saw a reflection of the bridge on the road. No idea if that was relevant.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

verygooddog said:


> There was another autopilot incident on this trip from FL to Baltimore. We were on I95 in SC. There was a light rain and we were in the right lane, with no vehicles in front of us. We were approaching an overpass, with EAP set at 72 mph when, for no apparent reason, Blanche did a sudden, hard braking, reducing the speed from 72 to about 50. At that point, AP stopped braking and accelerated back to 72. Luckily, there was no traffic behind us.
> 
> There was a sheen on the road and as we approached the overpass I saw a reflection of the bridge on the road. No idea if that was relevant.


the right lanes prior to overpass have been reported before by others. I have the feeling that the cameras 'see' the shadow and dark image of the right side of the overpass and proceed with caution.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

And one more EAP incident on I95. Attempted to use auto lane change. Hit the turn indicator, Blanch started to move to the left, crossing the lane marker. She got about halfway into the lane and changed her mind, swerving back into the right lane. There was no traffic close by, except for the vehicle we wanted to pass.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

verygooddog said:


> And one more EAP incident on I95. Attempted to use auto lane change. Hit the turn indicator, Blanch started to move to the left, crossing the lane marker. She got about halfway into the lane and changed her mind, swerving back into the right lane. There was no traffic close by, except for the vehicle we wanted to pass.


This tends to happen when for whatever reason the camera looses track of the lane marking on the far side of the lane your moving into. I've had it happen a couple times, and while I do like auto lane change you do always need to be ready in case it gets confused.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

LucyferSam said:


> This tends to happen when for whatever reason the camera looses track of the lane marking on the far side of the lane your moving into. I've had it happen a couple times, and while I do like auto lane change you do always need to be ready in case it gets confused.


Good to know it's not just a problem with Blanche. Gotta keep reminding myself that EAP is in Beta and i can't count on it 100%. But it will gat better over time


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

I had something similar happen several weeks back, but I can't remember the circumstances. I don't think there was anything unusual. Freaked me out a little though.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@LucyferSam good to know i had that happen once my wife was saying what are you doing!


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

anyone else getting massive vampire drain with this build?

I used to get 30 a week but never 100!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> anyone else getting massive vampire drain with this build?
> 
> I used to get 30 a week but never 100!
> View attachment 9701


Tracking today with the heat...


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

relidtm said:


> anyone else getting massive vampire drain with this build?
> 
> I used to get 30 a week but never 100!
> View attachment 9701


AHHHH, NO. I honestly think you are looking at the problem, the app is doing something to the car. I don't use anything but the tesla app and never had that much drain. I use to have about 6% per day but that was fixed with 18.3


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

ok how do i take off the app?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

verygooddog said:


> And one more EAP incident on I95. Attempted to use auto lane change. Hit the turn indicator, Blanch started to move to the left, crossing the lane marker. She got about halfway into the lane and changed her mind, swerving back into the right lane. There was no traffic close by, except for the vehicle we wanted to pass.


One possible cause of this that's happened to me is if I only lightly rest my hand on the turn signal, then the car starts to change lanes, then I let go of the turn signal, which kind of cancels the change, so it whips back to the previous lane. Now I've very careful to give a full tug all the way down on the turn signal, not a half-tug.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

verygooddog said:


> There was another autopilot incident on this trip from FL to Baltimore. We were on I95 in SC. There was a light rain and we were in the right lane, with no vehicles in front of us. We were approaching an overpass, with EAP set at 72 mph when, for no apparent reason, Blanche did a sudden, hard braking, reducing the speed from 72 to about 50. At that point, AP stopped braking and accelerated back to 72. Luckily, there was no traffic behind us.
> 
> There was a sheen on the road and as we approached the overpass I saw a reflection of the bridge on the road. No idea if that was relevant.


I tend to think events like this are caused by GPS drift-which can get worse in bad weather-where the car suddenly decides it's on a nearby road and lowers the speed quickly. I know it's not supposed to do that, but I remember someone saying that he noticed it happening on an overpass in LA and he attributed it to that. Anyway, something to consider as a possibility.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

relidtm said:


> ok how do i take off the app?


I have never seen that app. I would assume you just delete it like any other app and it will stop pinging the car.


----------



## P=VI (Apr 16, 2018)

relidtm said:


> ok how do i take off the app?


Change your Tesla.com account password - it will invalidate the API key that the app uses to query the car.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

ok ill try it now thanks


----------



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

John said:


> I tend to think events like this are caused by GPS drift-which can get worse in bad weather-where the car suddenly decides it's on a nearby road and lowers the speed quickly. I know it's not supposed to do that, but I remember someone saying that he noticed it happening on an overpass in LA and he attributed it to that. Anyway, something to consider as a possibility.


GPS positioning is not affected by weather. Overpasses however, could cause a loss of lock on the satellites.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

also looks like i got a new update im going to top off right now and see how much i loose overnight


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow I was crushed today. Lost 8 miles of range in 9:01 without ever checking the app during the day. 

My best guess is that this is all cabin overheat protection with my car baking in the Florida sun...


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

what overheat protection? ive seen my car hit 130+


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

im currently loosing up to 20 even when garaged i should probably reply to the newest update


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> what overheat protection? ive seen my car hit 130+


Really?

I haven't seen those interior temps since 2018.18.13


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

yeah i haven't really left it outside since memorial day ill check it out to make sure im not sure what version it changed ill keep an eye out though guess it has been implemented though


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

O


relidtm said:


> yeah i haven't really left it outside since memorial day ill check it out to make sure im not sure what version it changed ill keep an eye out though guess it has been implemented though


Open the app on your phone and scroll down. It will show what version your car is on.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

I haven't really checked the cabin temp in a few weeks is what I meant I know how to check the version  I knew how to before I got the car downloaded the app and kept trying to login to see the where my car was when I got a vin.. lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Really?
> 
> I haven't seen those interior temps since 2018.18.13


Wait. 18.13 is the current. What you got?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Wow I was crushed today. Lost 8 miles of range in 9:01 without ever checking the app during the day.
> 
> My best guess is that this is all cabin overheat protection with my car baking in the Florida sun...


So I thought that was something selectable on the S and X. I didn't know we had that on the 3.....ok. Fine. I will look in the owners manual.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

2018.20.5
im hitting up the mouse soon so ill see


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

A quick check of the manual and I found this but no mention of Cabin Overheat Protection. 

In addition to cooling the interior, the air conditioning compressor also cools the Battery. Therefore, in hot weather, the air conditioning compressor can turn on even if you turned it off. This is normal because the system’s priority is to cool the Battery to ensure it stays within an optimum temperature range to support longevity and optimum performance.

So if you are loosing range in the heat, this could be why.......I wonder what temp they are targeting?....I seem to recall 117°F being thrown out at one time but I find that quite high. If that was the case, Nissan batteries would last forever


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> A quick check of the manual and I found this but no mention of Cabin Overheat Protection.
> 
> In addition to cooling the interior, the air conditioning compressor also cools the Battery. Therefore, in hot weather, the air conditioning compressor can turn on even if you turned it off. This is normal because the system's priority is to cool the Battery to ensure it stays within an optimum temperature range to support longevity and optimum performance.
> 
> So if you are loosing range in the heat, this could be why.......I wonder what temp they are targeting?....I seem to recall 117°F being thrown out at one time but I find that quite high. If that was the case, Nissan batteries would last forever


Cabin Overheat Protection is one of the "hidden" settings that you could get to if you clicked the passenger airbag disabled button (before Tesla disabled it.) It's been speculated that they added cabin overheat protection intentionally/accidentally but there's no way to enable/disable it currently. My car definitely loses range if it sits in the sun, but it never happens sitting in the garage out of the sun. Now I just updated to 20.5, so we'll see if it's "fixed" now.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

This thread is now ancient history as there is already a new update rolling out to the fleet today...I got it at about noon. Changes the way the cards work. There is a thread on it already. Here is the title. Clicking unwatch thread now...
*Firmware Build 2018.18.13 6a8a06e (5/25/18)*


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Wait. 18.13 is the current. What you got?


That's the version I have.



LUXMAN said:


> So I thought that was something selectable on the S and X. I didn't know we had that on the 3.....ok. Fine. I will look in the owners manual.


I was under the impression cabin overheat protection leaked in a previous version (one I never got) and then they hid the menu. I just assumed (maybe) that it was forced on. Anyway it's the only way I can explain my car staying 20F cooler and draining a lot more battery while dormant at work.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Yea my losses were in my parked garage with an exaust fan I don't think it gets above 84 the old app I said said average temp 76 but others have alluded this drained my battery I have a reminder to check tomorrow I was loosing up to 20mi even when sitting idle


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@LUXMAN thanks im at 0 mile loss in 16 hours that was the issue.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Did we lose the ability to rename a phone in 18.3? I have renamed one phone, but now I don't see the option.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

So I got the following answer back today from Tesla regarding the map colors going away.....

You are right! I am sorry for the confusion. Yes, it used to be blue and green and now it turned all grey. I am not sure if this is intentional or a bug however, I have forwarded your feedback to our engineering team and can assure you that the right people will get the details. Thank you for following up with this and reaching out with your feedback. I am not sure when it will be handled however, wewill continue to introduce improvements to your vehicle with over-the-air updates. Thank you for being Tesla Owner! 

So there it is. Hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

The vampire drain in 18.13 is terrible. I hope this is fixed in the new version making the rounds. I used an extra ~25 miles of range today.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

John said:


> One possible cause of this that's happened to me is if I only lightly rest my hand on the turn signal, then the car starts to change lanes, then I let go of the turn signal, which kind of cancels the change, so it whips back to the previous lane. Now I've very careful to give a full tug all the way down on the turn signal, not a half-tug.


Good point and it's a possibility that's what happened. I'll have to be more careful with the turn stalk.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

Edward Reading said:


> GPS positioning is not affected by weather. Overpasses however, could cause a loss of lock on the satellites.


In my case, I was at least 1/4 mile from the overpass when EAP stomped on the brakes, so I don't think that's the cause of my incident.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> So in regards to the SLOWING DOWN with this update. I have felt that the acceleration has slowed after the new update. So today I did a little test. Very Scientific mind you, but I got it as close as I could with traffic and used my editing software to get the time from when I mashed it to it clicked over to 60mph. Results 2 => 60 mph in 5.67 seconds.


So I know we are past 18.13 for most folks. But I recorded the above video and asked Tesla what is up with the slow acceleration. After a couple emails and a few weeks, I got this response today

The diagnostics team confirmed that the vehicle is behaving normally. When the SOC is above 90%, the acceleration performance is more than usual and noticeable. We strive to always give the customer everything the car can do by operating it to the limits of what it is physically capable of. Therefore the behavior of the car can change depending on its state (including battery state and temperatures). Please feel free to reach out to me our your local service technicians if you have any further questions or concerns. 
Have a wonderful day! 
Thanks & Regards,


----------

